# Toe Side Help!!!



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ajstrizower said:


> ..........Does anyone have any tips to help me out? Is the heel side favored to ride on?


Remember to keep your weight forward, it allows for the back leg to more easily manipulate the tail, think about your front foot as the pivot point and the back leg does the work.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Remember to keep your weight forward, it allows for the back leg to more easily manipulate the tail, think about your front foot as the pivot point and the back leg does the work.


No. Weight forward is correct but do *not* pivot around the front foot. That will likely lead to ruddering. Back leg should do very little work.

To the OP: Try not to ride on tippy toes. Ie do not pressure/balance on your toes instead put pressure into the tongue of the boots with your shins (while flexing your knees and hips) and on the balls of your feet. => Much easier to balance that way.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

SGboarder said:


> No. Weight forward is correct but do *not* pivot around the front foot. That will likely lead to ruddering. Back leg should do very little work.
> 
> To the OP: Try not to ride on tippy toes. Ie do not pressure/balance on your toes instead put pressure into the tongue of the boots with your shins (while flexing your knees and hips) and on the balls of your feet. => Much easier to balance that way.


this^^ One of the ways i learned to balance on my toe side was i would slow down on my toe side edge by pressuring my knee/shin/ankle as i traverse across the slope then i stop and hold it as long as i can without sliding down the fall line, then start moving again.You can feel the difference when your on your tippy toes cuz you would start to rock back and forth trying to balance yourself, but if you relax and keep you toes flat and actually be on the ball of your feet, your not struggling to stay on balance. It may sound weird but it works for me. Favoring your heelside is more of a preference and comfort. I prefer my toeside more when im' hauling ass downhill,you could be more comfortable on your heelside. Goodluck and keep shredding!:grin:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope your boots fit good. They maybe too big if you are having toe-edge problems. But let's assume they fit snug, you need to think about transferring weight. This done by moving hips from edge-to-edge. On toe-edge, your hips (or crotch) needs to be pushed out over the edge of the board. On heel-edge, you will be in more of a squat with hips way back like you are sitting in a chair. Keep knees bent always.

This is the best video I have found to explain this. (Besides the creepy basement vid)






Note that you may not necessarily carve at low speeds but thinking about weight and edges like this helped me dramatically improve my riding. Once you get this figured out you will be able to ride at any speed comfortably.


----------

